# The end is near



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So it looks like a new version of software is being released and for the first time ever there are new features that are exclusive to the Roamio/Bolt. Looks like the Premiere units are only getting the bug fixes. This could be the end of new features for the Premiere. 

In the scheme of things Premiere units got a much longer run then most other TiVos. They stopped developing for the S3 units within a year of the Premiere release, so getting another 2+ years of update for the Premiere is a pretty good deal.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> So it looks like a new version of software is being released and for the first time ever there are new features that are exclusive to the Roamio/Bolt. Looks like the Premiere units are only getting the bug fixes. This could be the end of new features for the Premiere.
> 
> In the scheme of things Premiere units got a much longer run then most other TiVos. They stopped developing for the S3 units within a year of the Premiere release, so getting another 2+ years of update for the Premiere is a pretty good deal.


 What do you find lacking? I have the network logo and white "new" icon. I can't test anything else since I'm not sure what works yet.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll settle for bug fixes and nothing else. After the last couple of updates, my Premiere's are working better than they ever have since the Premiere series came out. I keep waiting for something to bottom out, but fortunately it never does. They are starting to remind me of how great my series 3 models were.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> What do you find lacking? I have the network logo and white "new" icon. I can't test anything else since I'm not sure what works yet.


Quick mode is not coming nor will skip mode make it. I think it's hardware limitations then they just don't want to.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

joewom said:


> Quick mode is not coming nor will skip mode make it. I think it's hardware limitations then they just don't want to.


Ok, thanks. Two items I don't care about. And in a few days, I may not have a Premiere anyhow. $400 for a lifetime Roamio was too good to pass up.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Ok, thanks. Two items I don't care about. And in a few days, I may not have a Premiere anyhow. $400 for a lifetime Roamio was too good to pass up.


I would agree. If it wasn't in a bedroom mine would have been replaced. It does what I need it to do. But i might do what your doing and replace.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

joewom said:


> Quick mode is not coming nor will skip mode make it. I think it's hardware limitations then they just don't want to.


I don't know about QuickMode, that could be hardware dependent, but I know how SkipMode works and there is nothing hardware specific about it. So they're making a concious choice to exclude it from the Premiere line.

And having had SkipMode on my Bolt for the past month or so I can tell you it is worth an upgrade. Skippung an entire commercial break with one button press is awesome. I've grown so acustom to it that I get irritated when it doesn't show up on a recording and I have to FF manually. (it's rare, but happens from time to time)


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Long as TiVo records and plays back I'm good.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Fine with me. It's not like they're trying to actively take anything away. I don't need mine for much anyway except for extra transferable storage and to be an OTA backup.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

joewom said:


> Quick mode is not coming nor will skip mode make it. I think it's hardware limitations then they just don't want to.
> 
> 
> Dan203 said:
> ...


Could be code base related. While one feature may be possible on a Premier, another may not (or may not work well). And rather than create a new code base for Premiers with all these changes, they simply decide to freeze the S4 programming where it is.

This is pure conjecture on my part.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I don't know either. I just know this is the first time a feature has been released that is specific to the Roamio/Bolt, so they're branching the code. In all likelihood this means the end to new features on the Premier which I why I posted the thread.


----------



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Looks like the Premiere units are only getting the bug fixes. This could be the end of new features for the Premiere.


This is not correct. Although the Premiere line is not getting Quick Mode. Premiere users can look forward to these new features and GUI menu updates:

*
Channel Logos in GUIDE
HD Channel Notification
Speedier HD antenna channel scanning
*
This is confirmed by going here and reading up on the new WINTER 2015 new features list:

https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I don't know either. I just know this is the first time a feature has been released that is specific to the Roamio/Bolt, so they're branching the code. In all likelihood this means the end to new features on the Premier which I why I posted the thread.


Could be that since (some say) the Premiere has always been underpowered that some of the new features would not work, or have a hard time working on a slower model?

I'm still using the old classic SD menu's though, I dont even use the HD ones they are so slow and annoying. I hope they leave them alone because for me, they actually make the Premiere a nice quick Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MeInDallas said:


> Could be that since (some say) the Premiere has always been underpowered that some of the new features would not work, or have a hard time working on a slower model?


QuickMode maybe, SkipMode no. SkipMode just downloads a scene list which it aligns to your local recording using the captions. After that it's just a matter of seeking to the start of the scenes, which the Premiere can do no problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

keyzone72 said:


> This is not correct. Although the Premiere line is not getting Quick Mode. Premiere users can look forward to these new features and GUI menu updates:
> 
> *
> Channel Logos in GUIDE
> ...


I guess, but the big features are still exclusive to the Roamio/Bolt.

I'm pretty sure that the only reason the Premiere is being updated at all any more is because they are still in use by TiVo's MSO partners. If it was a retail only device like the S3 they probably would have dumped development shortly after the Roamio was released.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

No complaints here, TiVo has done a nice job with updating the Premiere line years after release. Keeping it working properly with features it now has is my hope. Updating it to the same feature set as the Roamio would be asking too much and I am not sure all new features would be possible, and worse case might break something else if TiVo tried to add those features.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> ... SkipMode just downloads a scene list which it aligns to your local recording using the captions ...


Are you saying it uses the closed caption info to determine where the commercial begin/end points are? That doesn't sound very accurate (they are often off by several seconds).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

sar840t2 said:


> Are you saying it uses the closed caption info to determine where the commercial begin/end points are? That doesn't sound very accurate (they are often off by several seconds).


They remain in the same place _relative to the program_ even when the program air time (or the TiVo's clock) is slightly off, because they're embedded in the video. Whether or not they show up when they actually _should_, based on when someone's talking, is irrelevant for this purpose.  They're just used to calibrate the offset of the commercial block start/stop times.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

joewom said:


> Quick mode is not coming nor will skip mode make it. I think it's hardware limitations then they just don't want to.


Just installed a Mini for a friend with a Premiere 4 tuner, all got the newest upgrade, the Premiere did go back to the SD menu, and quick mode was not on the Premiere *BUT* the Mini did have quick mode, so if the Premiere hardware can't handle quick mode how does a Mini connected to the Premiere have quick mode???


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my standalone pxl updated monday, it didn't revert to the sd menus.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

lessd said:


> ... if the Premiere hardware can't handle quick mode how does a Mini connected to the Premiere have quick mode???


The Mini's hardware is actually more advanced than the Premiere's. In this scenario, the Premiere only has to serve the video over the network (which happens faster than real time), with the Mini doing the time squeezing.


----------



## slice1900 (Dec 2, 2005)

I thought I'd read somewhere that QuickMode was supposed to come to the Premiere?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

slice1900 said:


> I thought I'd read somewhere that QuickMode was supposed to come to the Premiere?


OK, so it's not just me. 

I thought I remembered reading that, too; but it's apparently not to be. I've got a Mini and like the convenience of having QuickMode there. But I'd really appreciate having it on my Premiere Elite as well.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

was it in the recent interview?


----------



## Jim_D (Jan 18, 2006)

Is anyone here using the premiere with the phone line connected for program updates?

Having a problem with mine updating.

Thanks,


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Jim_D said:


> Is anyone here using the premiere with the phone line connected for program updates?
> 
> Having a problem with mine updating.
> 
> Thanks,


Apparently it's any TiVo trying to use the phone line, from the Series 1 on up, and it seems to happen every fall.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

whatever updates they've done, I did notice last night that using Netflix, or Plex, etc., on my Premiere is like mud now. Very slow and sluggish. That's frustrating


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

tvmaster2 said:


> whatever updates they've done, I did notice last night that using Netflix, or Plex, etc., on my Premiere is like mud now. Very slow and sluggish. That's frustrating


This new update did slow down everything on mine.


----------



## wml1950 (Dec 25, 2006)

Jim_D said:


> Is anyone here using the premiere with the phone line connected for program updates?
> 
> Having a problem with mine updating.
> 
> Thanks,


My friend uses a phone line with the Premiere. He does not have the Internet. He has the TiVo USB adapter for a phone line. The updates work fine. It is a copper phone line, not voip.


----------



## jelwell (Jun 7, 2001)

I am looking forward to more OneSearch features. Like HBO Now and Plex (would be nice to see this in Search and Now Playing).
Joseph Elwell.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Plex probably wont end up in search. The current search uses a global system on TiVo's servers using data provided by Tribune. Integrating your personal content from Plex into that search wouldn't be very easy. (does any device with universal search integrate Plex?)


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

QuickMode is great on my Mini. REALLY wish it would land on the Premiere soon if possible. I came here looking for some hidden button combination to turn it on.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bcrider said:


> QuickMode is great on my Mini. REALLY wish it would land on the Premiere soon if possible. I came here looking for some hidden button combination to turn it on.


don't think premiere will get it


----------



## slice1900 (Dec 2, 2005)

bcrider said:


> QuickMode is great on my Mini. REALLY wish it would land on the Premiere soon if possible. I came here looking for some hidden button combination to turn it on.


So wait, you say it is on your Mini? Is your Mini connected to a Roamio or Bolt, or to your Premiere? It would seem really weird to me if QuickMode worked on a Mini connected to a Premiere but not on the Premiere itself.

I would also like to see it on the Premiere, but I don't have a Mini...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> So wait, you say it is on your Mini? Is your Mini connected to a Roamio or Bolt, or to your Premiere? It would seem really weird to me if QuickMode worked on a Mini connected to a Premiere but not on the Premiere itself.
> 
> I would also like to see it on the Premiere, but I don't have a Mini...


Yes, QuickMode works on a Mini where the program is streamed from a Premiere.

QuickMode also works on a Mini when the Premiere 4/XL4 is the Host DVR and a LiveTV tuner is rewound in the buffer.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, QuickMode works on a Mini where the program is streamed from a Premiere.
> 
> QuickMode also works on a Mini when the Premiere 4/XL4 is the Host DVR and a LiveTV tuner is rewound in the buffer.


And until my Roamios were updated Quick mode worked on my Minis but not my Roamios


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I kinda hate it when they let go of models so quickly to try and force everybody to buy the newer ones. Heck, my Premieres will only be 4 years old in March. For all the money I spent for them, extended warranties, and lifetimes, I'd really like to get several more years out of them.

I got 8 years out of my Series 2 Tivos, which was pretty good. Both of them still work except that technology pretty much seemed to surpass their abilities.

Maybe I shouldn't expect 8 years of support on my current machines but why not? Every single consumer can't just upgrade everything every couple of years. But there will always be plenty of consumers who WILL, so it's a win-win, IMO.

To tell the truth, I'm just angry that they stopped supporting wireless MRV. I bought mine on the premise that I could do that and DID do that for years (first with my S2 machines and now my Premieres) and now it cannot be done. At least I can still transfer between them so I'm not completely hacked off about it. (it just sounds like it. heh)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It will continue to work for many more years. They just appear to be making new features exclusive to the newer units. So if you're happy with what it does now then you'll be fine for 8+ years.

As for wifi MRV.... use a wifi bridge rather then the USB adapter. A wifi bridge connects to the Ethernet port so there is no way for TiVo to tell that it's wifi.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

sharkster said:


> For all the money I spent for them, I'd really like to get several more years out of them


I understand the concept of "planned obsolescence" but TiVo should make it easier for consumers to upgrade. I've only upgraded once -- from Series2 to Premiere -- and it was a nightmare having to re-do all my Wish Lists, Thumb ratings, and Season Pass priorities, then transfer 100+ hours of programs to the new DVR.

I'd be more open to upgrading if I could just connect the old DVR to the new one via USB cable and wait for my unprotected recordings and basic settings to transfer over.

I've been suggesting the QuickMode concept to TiVo since becoming a customer in 2004 and now that it is a reality I'm bummed the lifetime Premiere XL4 I invested $900 in just a few years ago won't be getting it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MHunter1 said:


> I understand the concept of "planned obsolescence" but TiVo should make it easier for consumers to upgrade. I've only upgraded once -- from Series2 to Premiere -- and it was a nightmare having to re-do all my Wish Lists, Thumb ratings, and Season Pass priorities, then transfer 100+ hours of programs to the new DVR.
> .


Companies don't do * "planned obsolescence"* they just improve their product so new people will purchase their product, parts change and the availability and price of parts change all the time, not so much for say a plumbing valve (most people don't change their plumbing around because of *"planned obsolescence"*). I have the same toilets in my home for the 18 years since I built it, but I sure don't have the same TVs I had 18 years ago, I have changed most lights in my home to LED, because 18 years ago there was non available, at a reasonable price, for LED lights. How many of you are still using the same computer from 18 years ago?, but most of you are using the same light switch and plugs from 18 years ago.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

lessd said:


> Companies don't do "planned obsolescence" they just improve their product


TiVo improved their DVR by introducing QuickMode, but TiVo's marketing department has _planned_ to make the Premiere line _obsolete_ by not including it in a software update even though the hardware can support it.

The examples you give of HDTVs, LED lighting, and the Internet are considered "paradigm shifts", not "upgrades", just as the DVR is a fundamentally new way of doing the same thing a VCR can accomplish. And you should upgrade your toilets to modern low-flow, dual-flush models.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MHunter1 said:


> TiVo improved their DVR by introducing QuickMode, but TiVo's marketing department has _planned_ to make the Premiere line _obsolete_ by not including it in a software update even though the hardware can support it.
> 
> The examples you give of HDTVs, LED lighting, and the Internet are considered "paradigm shifts", not "upgrades", just as the DVR is a fundamentally new way of doing the same thing a VCR can accomplish. And you should upgrade your toilets to modern low-flow, dual-flush models.


They are low flush (1.6g) power flush.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

MHunter1 said:


> TiVo improved their DVR by introducing QuickMode, but TiVo's marketing department has _planned_ to make the Premiere line _obsolete_ by not including it in a software update even though the hardware can support it.


How do we know the Premiere hardware will support Quickmode?

Scott


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

lessd said:


> Companies don't do * "planned obsolescence"* they just improve their product so new people will purchase their product, ......


I not so sure removing the ability the Premiere had to simultaneously include OTA and cable channel maps/recording capabilities was an improvement - quite the contrary. And if they knew they made a mistake by removing this from the Roamio (based on users complaints), you'd think they'd add it back to the Bolt.
Nope.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

If you already own a premiere with lifetime service, it seems like a nobrainer to just buy a mini instead of buying a bolt.


----------



## stormtech (Mar 18, 2008)

I sure hope the end isn't near for the Premier model. It is the last unit capable of using analog cable.

I refuse to pay the price for digital cable just so I can have a working Tivo unit.

And what I don't understand about this. When I buy a TV it is capable of viewing analog cable channels. If it is a simple thing for a cheap TV to be anle to do it then why can't the newer Tivo units do it?

I would upgrade to a Bolt unit today just for the skip feature if it (or even a Roamio) would work with analog cable.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

stormtech said:


> I sure hope the end isn't near for the Premier model. It is the last unit capable of using analog cable.
> 
> I refuse to pay the price for digital cable just so I can have a working Tivo unit.
> 
> ...


I believe the TiVo Premiere models will continue to work for many years. Analog cable is such a tiny market now, it would make no sense for the newer models to have that capability. Profit per TiVo is so small, any additional cost is material to the profit margin.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

I honestly don't understand the thought process that the Premieres are nearing an end or somehow being made obsolete because a new feature like quick mode, introduced in a DVR 2 generations newer than the Premiere, isn't going to trickle down to them. Your Premieres (which I still have one in my house) will continue to work for years as they've worked these past few years.


----------



## stormtech (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the resonses.

The analog cable may very well go away before the Premier unit does.

In the meantime I am getting some of the content I like via my Roku unit preparing for the day either one (cable or Premier unit) bites the dust.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just to be clear I wasn't saying that your Premiere was going to stop working. It just might stop getting software updates. There are people still happily using Series 3 units and they haven't got a software update in like 5 years. 

As for analog cable... the reason TiVo no longer supports it is because it would limit the number of tuners they could have in their boxes. Analog requires encoding. Even the most recent Broadcom chipsets can only encode two streams at a time. So they'd either need to limit the boxes to 2 tuners or implement some sort of asynchronous scheduling logic that only allowed you to record 2 analog stations but 4-6 digital ones. Neither is ideal so instead they limit the boxes to digital only.

The vast majority of cable companies do digital simulcast now. So even with the basic package you still get digital versions of all your channels.


----------



## stormtech (Mar 18, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> JAs for analog cable... the reason TiVo no longer supports it is because it would limit the number of tuners they could have in their boxes. Analog requires encoding. Even the most recent Broadcom chipsets can only encode two streams at a time. So they'd either need to limit the boxes to 2 tuners or implement some sort of asynchronous scheduling logic that only allowed you to record 2 analog stations but 4-6 digital ones. Neither is ideal so instead they limit the boxes to digital only.
> 
> The vast majority of cable companies do digital simulcast now. So even with the basic package you still get digital versions of all your channels.


Thanks for the detailed explanation - I always have the need to know "why" and you explained it very well.

While I likely do receive the digital signals I can't see/use them without a decoder (?) box or card I guess. There are a handful that I can see but just the 3 major networks and couple other odd channels.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MHunter1 said:


> TiVo improved their DVR by introducing QuickMode, but TiVo's marketing department has _planned_ to make the Premiere line _obsolete_ by not including it in a software update...


I don't think you understand the definition of obsolete -- "no longer produced or used..." The Premiere can and will be easily used for a long time without QuickMode...


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

MHunter1 said:


> TiVo improved their DVR by introducing QuickMode, but TiVo's marketing department has _planned_ to make the Premiere line _obsolete_ by not including it in a software update even though the hardware can support it.
> 
> The examples you give of HDTVs, LED lighting, and the Internet are considered "paradigm shifts", not "upgrades", just as the DVR is a fundamentally new way of doing the same thing a VCR can accomplish. And you should upgrade your toilets to modern low-flow, dual-flush models.


Or their developer team and management decided the cost of development for the premiere was prohibitive.

The ones with lifetime have no future revenue stream. They know how many non lifetime premiere are in service and are better off pitching an upgrade to a bolt than building and testing and deploying code on a device built 2 gen ago.

This was why I just upgraded from 2 tuner premiere to Roamio basic. Also the great pricing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

stormtech said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation - I always have the need to know "why" and you explained it very well.
> 
> While I likely do receive the digital signals I can't see/use them without a decoder (?) box or card I guess. There are a handful that I can see but just the 3 major networks and couple other odd channels.


You might be able to get a CableCARD from you cable company without upgrading your package.

If not some people have had success buying CableCARDs from eBay. However you have to make sure you get the same brand your local cable company uses. And it will only ever work with unencrypted channels. Basically the card is just being used to gain access to the map that tells the TiVo where the digital channels are located. You'll never actually be able to pair it to get the decryption portion functioning.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Premiere can and will be easily used for a long time without QuickMode


But if QuickMode is the "killer app" you've been waiting 12 years for TiVo offer, the Premiere model is now obsolete and you _must_ upgrade to get that feature, and go through all the hassles and drawbacks of upgrading I mentioned in my original post.

Ever since replacing my venerable 1997 Mitsubishi HS-U440 VCR with a TiVo Series2 ST in 2004, I've missed that device's "two-times playback with audio" feature and have been longing for TiVo to add it to their software all these years. That's why I'm so bothered QuickMode requires a hardware upgrade when it's a technology even a 20-year-old analog VCR was capable of.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

HD channel notification was supposed to come to the premiere, wasn't it? It doesn't appear to be on my unit, and I just got the update.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Toni said:


> HD channel notification was supposed to come to the premiere, wasn't it? It doesn't appear to be on my unit, and I just got the update.


It did on my XL4 and my family's 2 other Premieres

The Premiere is not dead, yet... 

I am fairly certain the Premiere does not have the horsepower and/or hardware to support QuickMode, It cannot even support YouTube. YouTube is the only App that is unusable for me, the rest work fine once the App finally launches.

Just start an MRV transfer and then attempt to launch any OTT App, this could probably be fixed with better code, so the MRV process is not using so many resources. Even the Loading phase of the network connection causes issues for me just using using FFW/RWD


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> It did on my XL4 and my family's 2 other Premieres


Did you have to change a setting to get it to show up? I got the Fall 2015 update the other night and it doesn't seem to work on any SD channel. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Force several Network Connections and try a reboot.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> It did on my XL4 and my family's 2 other Premieres
> 
> The Premiere is not dead, yet...
> 
> ...


IDK what your YouTube issue is related to, but my Premiere Elite has no problem playing YouTube videos. It's not as snappy as my Mini, but the app loads and videos play just fine.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Toni said:


> Did you have to change a setting to get it to show up? I got the Fall 2015 update the other night and it doesn't seem to work on any SD channel. Maybe I'm missing something.


You have to rerun guided setup in order for the HD notifications to show up. This is a known problem with the Premieres and the new update.

Deleting the program and to do list information also works instead of rerunning guided setup.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

chiguy50 said:


> IDK what your YouTube issue is related to, but my Premiere Elite has no problem playing YouTube videos. It's not as snappy as my Mini, but the app loads and videos play just fine.


YouTube Stuttering
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528810

My YouTube videos stutter and jerk, and never reach an HD resolution
(Hardwired Ethernet connection)


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

CoxInPHX said:


> YouTube Stuttering
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528810
> 
> My YouTube videos stutter and jerk, and never reach an HD resolution
> (Hardwired Ethernet connection)


Sorry to hear that you (and at least a handful of other users) have been experiencing this problem. All I can tell you is that my hard-wired Premiere has not exhibited any such issues; from my own experience and the fact that the thread you linked to has so few posters, I would deduce that it is not a universal issue with the Premiere.

I know this is probably little consolation to anyone who has been suffering from the glitch, but I would not infer that it is specific to all (or even most) Premiere models. OTOH, perhaps this knowledge will help in isolating the cause of the stuttering.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

RE: YouTube Stuttering:
I got some significant improvement doing the following. YouTube still glitches at the beginning and a few times per video, but it now reaches an HD resolution, It would not be my go to device, but still a big improvement, 

I went into YouTube Settings,
Signed Out
Unpaired Devices
Unchecked Improve Feedback
Clear Watch History
Clear Cookies
Exited YouTube and Re-launched YouTube.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Toni said:


> HD channel notification was supposed to come to the premiere, wasn't it? It doesn't appear to be on my unit, and I just got the update.


is this a new to you Tivo it should have launched a few months ago. Have you tried more than one channel?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Funny thing. I get the HD notification on my Premiere even though it doesn't have the HD channel in its channel list enabled or available. And the channel that gives me the HD line is an analog channel. There's no cable card in the box, but I guess that doesn't matter. It must use only my guide.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

I think TIVO will end before the series 4 ends. My bold prediction. I love TIVO but they are not moving as fast as some. More with Dish and Directv then cable. But if the FCC is successful in their attempts to make it more competitive tivo will not survive if they proceed at this rate of software and feature improvements.


----------

